# Some Scary Mugs...



## AQUASAUR

So,I did my best about the special lightning to get enough expressive details of That unique Creature...








You'll say - does it look enough Scary Monster now!?


----------



## Multies

WOW, Amazing!


----------



## aussy612

I agree, truly amazing


----------



## PaulineMi

Scary yes! Glad they stay small!  Beautiful colors.


----------



## BRANT13

really cool =D>


----------



## herny

that is a very cool picture


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you all!

Here is one more close up of that Bamboo shrimp:










And guess - whose is that pincer ?


----------



## briansbelle

i will guess a coral banded shrimp 

i am researching setting up a salt water so i am learning all the critters...lol
if i would have saw this post a few weeks ago i would've had no idea :lol:

nice looking shrimp..love the bamboo shrimp...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yes, that's the right guess!

So, here are some more shots of the last Creature:* Stenopus hispidus - Banded coral shrimp*


----------



## TT_Vert

wow, nice


----------



## ~Bella~

Nice pictures! I love your CBS!! We had one in our SW tank until he became supper for our puffer fish  They are so fun to watch. And good if you have a bristleworm problem. Now THOSE are scary :roll:


----------



## VioletRooster

First off, WHOA!
Secondly, GREAT photos!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you all!

So, guess whose is that Mug?


----------



## jfly

as always,, superb


----------



## Dave

Don't know the Genus species, but it is a camel shrimp.


----------



## BigFish77

peppermint shrimp


----------



## AQUASAUR

Dave said:


> Don't know the Genus species, but it is a camel shrimp.


Yes, here is that "Alien"-looking shrimp: *Camel shrimp - Rhynchocinetes uritai*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Lately, I had a chance to shoot some new scary mugs of my Shrimp Collection.
Here is the first one specimen - *Red Crystal Shrimp*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, one more scary shrimp mug:


----------



## AQUASAUR

OK. Guess who is This Shrimp Warrior?


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update...

*Lysmata debelius - Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp*


----------



## Guest

absolutely amazing shrimps and definitely superb photos :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal

I never realized how beautiful shrimp were .. awesome pictures


----------



## JL15219

One word WOW!!!! Very nice photos :thumb: :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## limpert

are these taken from outside the tank?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, everyone!



limpert said:


> are these taken from outside the tank?


No, Pal, there is no shot had taken outside the tank! 

And two more shots...


----------



## css virginia

That was Scary....scared the Fins right off me... :lol: ...good pics with clarity and color-nice! 8)


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Lysmata amboinensis *


----------

